# Embroidery HELP! Design keeps stitching upside down!



## detroitdesign (Feb 11, 2013)

Everytime i run this digitized design it stitches upside down and didnt have lock stitches when i got it back from artwork source, i ve tried all kind of settings in design shop but no luck, can someone please help me.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Send it back to them and have them fix it.


Jane,
Sent from my iPad using TShirtForums app


----------



## detroitdesign (Feb 11, 2013)

yea i am going to, i was just hoping there was something i could do to fix it, shirts are due saturday night.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

turn the garment around. As far as the lock stitches you will need to find a new digitizer it sounds like.


----------



## detroitdesign (Feb 11, 2013)

forsure i do, i ve sent them 3 jobs and i ran 2 and both are missing lock stitches and run upside, idk whats going on, i emailed them and called and no response as of yet.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Upside down? can't you just rotate it?


----------



## detroitdesign (Feb 11, 2013)

No, its upside down like on the bottom of the hoop is the top. This picture is the top.

Detroit Design Mexicantown


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

holy crap, get a new digitizer and stop screwing with this one.


----------



## detroitdesign (Feb 11, 2013)

Yea definitely, thats the first time I ve used artwork source, but I started using them because a couple people recommended them. I send them pictures and emails and there supposed to redo it but its taking them forever to get back to me.

Detroit Design Mexicantown


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah that pic does look very odd indeed! Send it to me and I'll sort it out for you


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

detroitdesign said:


> ...its taking them forever to get back to me.
> 
> Detroit Design Mexicantown


like I said, find someone else


----------



## ThreadHeadKev (Aug 3, 2011)

I have used Artwork Source exclusively for about a year, 100+ designs digitized. I have never had an issue with their quality or service. They have saved my butt many times.
Just saying...


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

this is one of the reasons why i learned how to digitize . . i feel your pain. also if it's that small like in the picture tell the digitizer not to use underlay for letters. it's pointless.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

binki said:


> holy crap, get a new digitizer and stop screwing with this one.


HAHA! you cracked me up binki when you said "holy crap"


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I could have said worse. That was the worst embroidered piece I have ever seen.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

binki said:


> I could have said worse. That was the worst embroidered piece I have ever seen.


Absolutely....THE WORST digitizing......unbelievable that they would let something like that get out of their shop! Holy Moly!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have use them for over two years and had great digitizing . When I wants something changed they did it and quickly. I wonder what the problem is


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

This is a first rate digitizer. The problem lies elsewhere. I think you have a machine problem.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

cathyr said:


> This is a first rate digitizer. The problem lies elsewhere. I think you have a machine problem.


My apology. I don't know why I didn't think this one thru better at the time I read it and answered.
I have heard from many others saying the same thing, this is a GOOD Company. My apology to this Company for unfairly slamming them here on the Forum, without knowing anymore than I did, my wrong.

I surely don't know what the problem is.....BUT....I agree, the first step would be to talk to the digitizer and give them a chance to make it right.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

There must be some explanation for it to look like that. I wonder if somehow there wasn't a mix up in the format your machine reads? I would double check what file type they sent you and what you machine requires.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree with most here that it must be a machine problem 
Can you send the file to someone here and we could try to sew out . If it is PES format I can help I have a brother PR650 I also have the software that will show the sew out order for my machine format
Larry


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

Questions that need to be answered.
1. what type of machine you are running?
2. what file extension you are running?
3. How old is the machine? Is it new, used?

Lots of factors can contribute. More information is needed to troubleshoot your problem.

I have seen this problem before on an older melco, wound up being a bad electronic board in the machine.


----------



## levelonegraphics (Dec 17, 2010)

have to say I agree with Binki


----------

